# What are you sacrificing to own a BMW?



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

My daily dose of crack cocaine.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Nothing, except lost productivity at work while reading this board, and constantly checking Owners Circle hoping for a change in order status...


----------



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

My kid is going to have to go to Yale instead of Harvard.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Nothing.


----------



## Phantasie (May 20, 2004)

KrisL said:


> Yeah, I couldn't decide between a BMW or a 6-pack of Hyundais.... One breaks down, you crush it against your forehead, start up the next one...


lol Ive wondered the same thing. There would be something strangely appealing about having 6 of em lined up in the driveway (s), etc.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

330soon2b said:


> My dream to own an M3


  good one!

My '95 is great fun to drive and still doesn't make me sacrifice traveling, or getting that HDTV, and other stuff I enjoy. I'd love a new 330 ZHP, but then I'd have to give up the annual trips to Europe, Hawaii etc.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

KrisL said:


> Yeah, I couldn't decide between a BMW or a 6-pack of Hyundais.... One breaks down, you crush it against your forehead, start up the next one...


LOL! What keeps me away from Hyundai is that slight scent of kimchi. Ever opened a Korean refrigerator? You know what I mean.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> LOL! What keeps me away from Hyundai is that slight scent of kimchi. Ever opened a Korean refrigerator? You know what I mean.


Worse - I've been to Seoul a few times on business.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

So no one admits to sacrificing anything, that's cool. So how many of you BMW owners have never been to Europe? I don't see how anyone can love BMWs and never have driven the Autobahn, or the mountain roads of northern Italy.

The people I know who have M3s, but no house and have never travelled, don't think they're sacrificing anything either.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Because of deciding to drive an M3, I had to sacrifice by buying a 42" Plasma, instead of the 70" I was hoping for!  

Seriously, everyone here is in very different stages of life and income and drive very different BMW's. I sold my old 323i for peanuts, and now some 22 year old girl is driving it. It's not like this is a Maybach or Lamborghini board.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> The people I know who have M3s, but no house and have never travelled, don't think they're sacrificing anything either.


There are a lot of people who haven't been outside of their state... and they haven't got any clue that there is a world out there. Up here, we like to call them "mericans".


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> So no one admits to sacrificing anything, that's cool. So how many of you BMW owners have never been to Europe?


I drove through Germany a couple of years back....in a Golf TDI rental (no 3ers were available).  :drive:

Man, that Golf had some torque! :yikes:


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

yep, my sacrifice is that i have a few more places i can't go after owning a bmw.... because there is no good parking. i have to take the bus.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

mgorgel said:


> Nothing company pays lease...


:stupid:


----------



## Wallrat (Jun 7, 2003)

*Kitchen*

My wife and I saved to remodel our kitchen last year. We ended up buying a 2002 330 ci convertible instead. We paid 38k for it last year and felt it was a deal that was too good to pass up on for a car that only had 8k miles. We tell our friends we're driving our kitchen around.

Luckily we pull in a decent amount and have somewhat significant savings. We put in the new kitchen just last month so it wasn't that long of a wait. In essence, we gave up a year of having a new kitchen. The kitchen ended up being more expensive then the car in the end. 

Ah, on the discussion of travelling. We've been around. I'm Chinese and have been all over Asia. We went to New Zealand last year. I use to work for LEGO and spent a lot of time in Denmark and London. Besides that I've travelled all over Europe, except for Spain which I'd like to go too soon. The last time I went to Germany was on a business trip for Lego. I rented an A6 and had a blast on the autobahn. The funny thing is the more I travel the more I realize that it's a little overrated. It's nice and all but I feel with the international media that many countries are starting to feel the same to me. Ya, they may sound different but a beer is a beer wherever you are.

Oh, I haven't been to Cananda and to about 1/2 the US (between Colorado and the Eastern Seaboard). We're going to stick in the states for a few years and "discover America". :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Nothing that I can think of.


----------



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

yamato said:


> yep, my sacrifice is that i have a few more places i can't go after owning a bmw.... because there is no good parking. i have to take the bus.


I hear that. If the place I'm supposed to go doesn't have large parking spaces where I can safely park away from shopping carts and swinging car doors...I don't go.


----------



## moneydumper (Oct 31, 2003)

I have to stand on the median with my sign, "Need money for BMW payment. God Bless"


----------



## salvo (Feb 28, 2004)

I will find out soon.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> So how many of you BMW owners have never been to Europe?


Driver (1st time at age 17 :eeps: ) and passenger on the Autobahn... 

Passenger (and warning signage translator) on the Nurburgring... 

Have also driven in France, the Netherlands, Austria and Switzerland... :thumbup:

No ///M though...


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (May 13, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> Thought I'd start a new thread for this question.
> 
> What are people sacrificing to buy a new BMW? Are you giving up traveling, or buying a house, or investing? Some of my friends bought new M3s, but they don't own a home, have never been to Europe, or Asia, or Hawaii, never drove the Nurburgring or even the Autobahn. They say they "can't afford it."
> 
> What are people giving up to own that shiny BMW?


I sacraficed a blue eyed virgin to the devil gods of Haiti. :angel:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> So no one admits to sacrificing anything, that's cool. So how many of you BMW owners have never been to Europe? I don't see how anyone can love BMWs and never have driven the Autobahn, or the mountain roads of northern Italy.
> 
> The people I know who have M3s, but no house and have never travelled, don't think they're sacrificing anything either.


Can't miss what you've never experienced. Not everyone likes to travel. Personally I don't understand that but I've got tons of friends that haven't even been farther away from KS than the bordering states and they don't care.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

04.325ci said:


> I've sacrificed getting to places quicker...Because I park really far away, so I guess I've sacrificed that extra walking distance. But as I'm sure you have experienced, it's a lost cause, apparently my car is a magnet. I can park in a spot where there is no one else parked within a 10 spot radius. Come back later, cars on every side. :dunno:


Someone put gum on my hood badge while I was playing soccer - maybe one of my teammates unhappy with his playing time? 
BMWs are ding magnets cause a lot of people hate us. Fortunately our sheetmetal is much stronger than a lot of Japanese cars, they're harder to ding.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Riuster said:


> I have to say..If you have to give up those things, those BASIC things to go on vacation, down payment for a home, etc, then you really cant afford an M3..PERIOD, and that person is a complete financial IDIOT!!!
> 
> The idiot buys a M3 when he or she cant go on vacation, save a little for a down payment on a home, COMON!!!..you need new friends...man.
> 
> Me..i sacrifice NOTHING!!!...Im going to Spain for a week, to Ibiza this summer, and then to Florida to Orlando, plus I have 3 cars, and a freaking house..and Im 35...the secret NO KIDS and NO NAGGING COUCH POTATO WIFE!!!


Yes, I think some people don't have the discipline to say "I can't afford that M3" - as if admitting that makes you a loser.

Although some people may not like travelling, I don't think that's the real reason for most. If you drive around after taking an amazing vacation, nobody has a clue, but if you have that BMW badge, other people can see that. That's what it's all about for some people, they'd rather pay for something they can show off.

$60,000 would pay for a lot of M3 Nurburgring Schools at 2 grand a pop.

It's a smart purchase for those that can afford it, don't get me wrong. If I had the money, I'd buy one.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> What are people sacrificing to buy a new BMW?


Nada.


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

I sold one of my kids. That was pretty easy, seeing how you can always make more.


----------



## Geo31 (Aug 2, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> What are people sacrificing to buy a new BMW?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> What are people giving up to own that shiny BMW?


Reliability.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Rich snobby egotistical republicans. Now add this question to the post:
*How many of you are republican and how many here are a democrat?*

Seems most of you here like to stick out, I'm just saying what I see!

Read this thread and try to disagree with me.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Yes, I think some people don't have the discipline to say "I can't afford that M3" - as if admitting that makes you a loser.
> 
> Although some people may not like travelling, I don't think that's the real reason for most. If you drive around after taking an amazing vacation, nobody has a clue, but if you have that BMW badge, other people can see that. That's what it's all about for some people, they'd rather pay for something they can show off.
> 
> ...


If I decide to buy a car I've already told my friends and family that they won't see me for a while. 1600 or 1800 mile break in will be done inside of 48 hours. The next 2 weeks will be me and my dog going wherever the hell we want and as fast as I can get us there! Black lab in the front seat holding her head out the door and me giggling like a school girl all the way to wherever we end up.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Thought I'd start a new thread for this question.
> 
> What are people sacrificing to buy a new BMW? Are you giving up traveling, or buying a house, or investing? Some of my friends bought new M3s, but they don't own a home, have never been to Europe, or Asia, or Hawaii, never drove the Nurburgring or even the Autobahn. They say they "can't afford it."
> 
> What are people giving up to own that shiny BMW?


Weird question. Makes me wonder. Maybe I am giving up something? Once I get on this path I begin to fret about all the ways I'm tied down to things I must pay for...student loan, home mortgages, car notes, etc. Oh to be back in the 90s when I just stopped working on purpose, lived on savings, went to the beach daily and wrote.

So what am I giving up? Freedom. :dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> So no one admits to sacrificing anything, that's cool. So how many of you BMW owners have never been to Europe? I don't see how anyone can love BMWs and never have driven the Autobahn, or the mountain roads of northern Italy.
> 
> The people I know who have M3s, but no house and have never travelled, don't think they're sacrificing anything either.


Never been to Europe and may never go. I have no interest in Europe. Been to asia and will probably go back. I'm more interested in Australia, Africa, S. America than going to Europe too.

The American fascination with Europe confounds me. My parents go every two years. All my college friends went during college and after. See Notre Dame or ride on the back of a moped in Southern Thailand? I'll pick the one that's not on the beaten path.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Thought I'd start a new thread for this question.
> 
> What are people sacrificing to buy a new BMW? Are you giving up traveling, or buying a house, or investing? Some of my friends bought new M3s, but they don't own a home, have never been to Europe, or Asia, or Hawaii, never drove the Nurburgring or even the Autobahn. They say they "can't afford it."
> 
> What are people giving up to own that shiny BMW?


Frankly, if I had to "sacrifice" any of that sh*t, the BMW would be the first to go.

And as far as traveling to Europe, I've been. It's been awhile, but right now I have a 19 month-old baby and another one on the way. Not exactly a good time to overfly the entire North American continent, then the pond, all on my way to Europe. :dunno:


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> So no one admits to sacrificing anything, that's cool. So how many of you BMW owners have never been to Europe? I don't see how anyone can love BMWs and never have driven the Autobahn, or the mountain roads of northern Italy.
> 
> The people I know who have M3s, but no house and have never travelled, don't think they're sacrificing anything either.


I not only have been to Europe, I used to live there in various countries. I have also lived in Asia so I don't think I am missing out much on the travel though I am not going to Europe right now because the Euro/Dollar and Sterling/Dollar exchange rates make it absurdly expensive (I spent a couple of weeks in Hawaii recently so I know absurdly expensive when I see it).

I also own a house so I don't think I am sacrificing anything to lease two BMWs.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL well if I had decided to buy the car in complete cash on day one, I'd probably have to sacrifice a part of my house!  And the cat.

However, I took on financing. I am pleased to report that this month, I will be paying off the remaining balance of $29K on my finance deal 2 years early to the finance period end! What did I sacrifice for that? A new Sony Plasma XBR ($11000), new PC ($4000), 1st floor renovation ($14000).

LOL but what the hell, I still can't say I fully own the house, but I'll be able to fully own my Bimmer!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

Bavarian said:


> LOL well if I had decided to buy the car in complete cash on day one, I'd probably have to sacrifice a part of my house!  And the cat.
> 
> However, I took on financing. I am pleased to report that this month, I will be paying off the remaining balance of $29K on my finance deal 2 years early to the finance period end! What did I sacrifice for that? A new Sony Plasma XBR ($11000), new PC ($4000), 1st floor renovation ($14000).
> 
> LOL but what the hell, I still can't say I fully own the house, but I'll be able to fully own my Bimmer!


 :loco:

So mom is finally paying of the 330i, eh? 'Bout time.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Bavarian said:


> LOL well if I had decided to buy the car in complete cash on day one, I'd probably have to sacrifice a part of my house!  And the cat.
> 
> However, I took on financing. I am pleased to report that this month, I will be paying off the remaining balance of $29K on my finance deal 2 years early to the finance period end! What did I sacrifice for that? A new Sony Plasma XBR ($11000), new PC ($4000), 1st floor renovation ($14000).
> 
> LOL but what the hell, I still can't say I fully own the house, but I'll be able to fully own my Bimmer!


I run into people in California who will turn their nose up at my lease and tell me they paid cash for their $43k BMW. I nod and say I took that same cash, dropped it into a house and two years later the investment property is worth over 120k more. Their 43k "investment" is now worth 30k and sinking every day Yeah, sound investment strategy. :thumbup:

Of course, putting the car on a heloc or home equity loan can be a boon as a 4% finance rate means you've got an after tax deduction finance charge of about 2%.


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

mike l said:


> Nothing. I paid cash...


:stupid:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Bavarian said:


> LOL well if I had decided to buy the car in complete cash on day one, I'd probably have to sacrifice a part of my house!  And the cat.
> 
> However, I took on financing. I am pleased to report that this month, I will be paying off the remaining balance of $29K on my finance deal 2 years early to the finance period end! What did I sacrifice for that? A new Sony Plasma XBR ($11000), new PC ($4000), 1st floor renovation ($14000).
> 
> LOL but what the hell, I still can't say I fully own the house, but I'll be able to fully own my Bimmer!


Man, what's in that $4000 PC?

I've been to the Phillipines, Korea, Japan (lived there) - and I much prefer Europe. I like the food, lifestyle, and the driving. We do plan on going to South Africa though, but neither of us is into roughing it, which rules out most of Africa.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Man, what's in that $4000 PC?
> 
> I've been to the Phillipines, Korea, Japan (lived there) - and I much prefer Europe. I like the food, lifestyle, and the driving. We do plan on going to South Africa though, but neither of us is into roughing it, which rules out most of Africa.


Japan is a really nice place. I have visited Tokyo on many occasions. I loved those days when I bought electronics from there! I don't know if you've been over to Tokyo, but I spent most of my living days in Setagaya-ku 5. 

What's in the $4000 PC?

AMD Athlon64 3800 - $1000
Asus A8V DLX Motherboard - $184
2 x 512MB Kingston DDR400 RAM - $290
2 x 120GB Seagata SATA 7200RPM HD - $272
Antec Sonata 380W Silent Case - $139
19" Sony LCD - $899
256MB Radeon 9800 Pro - $489
LiteOn 12X DVD-RW - $131
LiteOn 16X DVD-ROM - $37
Creative Audigy 2 ZS OEM - $119

These prices are in Canadian dollars, and before the 15% tax applied. I will now have to continue with my lowly P4 system for another year.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Man, what's in that $4000 PC?
> 
> I've been to the Phillipines, Korea, Japan (lived there) - and I much prefer Europe. I like the food, lifestyle, and the driving. We do plan on going to South Africa though, but neither of us is into roughing it, which rules out most of Africa.


Don't like roughing it? Then you must own a BMW... hahaha... I worked for Outward Bound Costa Rica for a year coordinating and running surfing and river adventures after I graduated college (1997). I've traveled and surfed the Philippines, Hawaii, Puerto Rico , up and down both coasts of the USA (as well as Europe). I came back from Costa Rica with $200 in my savings account then have busted my butt working in the real world for the past 5 years and felt I deserved a nice car for all my hard-earned cash, so I took the dive. My wife and I live modestly and travel occasionally and are hoping to have a family one day.

As far as people not traveling to get their BMW's, that is their perogative and there is nothing wrong with that. I've also known some people who you think were as poor as a rat and turned out to have literally millions but chose a humble life because that is what they are use to.

Most people in this forum are lucky to be able to do a lot of things due to their healthy financial situation but for those who just WANT a BMW at the sacrifice of going to Europe or wherever, then more power to them. They are doing what they want and it is condescending to point out their lack of travel experience. :tsk:


----------

